# Laelia purpurata var. shusteriana specimen



## Pete (May 16, 2011)

This plant is about 5 years out of flask and has lived in this 4" teak hanger for pretty much its whole life. every year it gets better and now finally it is putting on a real show. 

enjoy!












ridiculous roots


----------



## luvsorchids (May 16, 2011)

:clap::drool::clap::drool:.

Susan


----------



## jjkOC (May 16, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Shiva (May 16, 2011)

I'll call that a specimen. Beautiful flowers. I've heard that there are orchid societies in Brazil dedicated solely to the cultivars of this species.


----------



## Brian Monk (May 16, 2011)

THAT plant is 5 years out of flask? So, from de-flasking, it is now that large?


----------



## Ernie (May 16, 2011)

Hmmm. This plant might help shusteriana edge out werkh. as my fave purpurata flavor! 

VERY well done!!!


----------



## Paphman910 (May 16, 2011)

Wow! Never seen such a healthy Laelia purpurata in my life till now! 

It seems to me that some of the healthest Cattleya are grown without media!

Paphman910


----------



## ohio-guy (May 16, 2011)

WOW, that is great intense lip color and impressive growth! Great growing!


----------



## Candace (May 16, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## andre (May 16, 2011)

If I only had the room....


----------



## paphioboy (May 16, 2011)

Wow..!!!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 16, 2011)

Ridiculous is right Pete! Almost unbelievable! 5 Years what a show stopper. Who's the dude hold this ridiculously beautiful Laelia? You?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2011)

I echo: WOW!


----------



## Pete (May 16, 2011)

yes bryan- 5 years 6 months out of flask. paphman. im converting all my cattleya types to either no media, or wine corks over the course of the past couple years. they grow unbelievably better that way. Rick-thats me with the plant.


----------



## Wendelin (May 17, 2011)

This is an unbelievably outstanding well grown plant!!!!:drool::drool::drool:
So beautiful!


----------



## tenman (May 17, 2011)

Incredible. Must be nice to grow in Hawaii!


----------



## AquaGem (May 17, 2011)

I love purpurata!!!!!!!


----------



## Clark (May 17, 2011)

Wowwed both of us too.


----------



## JeanLux (May 17, 2011)

That is an immense beauty, all those well shaped blooms with that great coloration :clap: !!!! :clap: 

But from my small local, bad weather experience hard to believe that the plant is only 5 years old  !? 

Jean


----------



## Marc (May 17, 2011)

That is trully a nice plant!!!!

Must be a treat to have such excellent growing conditions outdoors. 

Congratulations are in place


----------



## Pete (May 17, 2011)

yes yes yes-yes to all. it is very nice to have the great conditions we do for growing. however its not all gravy. we have an abundance of pests as well as fungal/bacterial things to constantly worry about that also all enjoy growing at expedited rates here in the tropics. the breeze is a saving grace. Jean the deflask tag was 12/05


----------



## JeanLux (May 17, 2011)

Pete said:


> .... Jean the deflask tag was 12/05


Just imagine then what it's going to look like in another 5 years :drool: !!! And you have more of those seedlings left !? Jean


----------



## goldenrose (May 17, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool: AMAZINGLY UNBELIEVABLE!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## etex (May 17, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool: Fantastic growing Pete!! Awesome plant and blooming:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Paphman910 (May 17, 2011)

Pete said:


> yes bryan- 5 years 6 months out of flask. paphman. im converting all my cattleya types to either no media, or wine corks over the course of the past couple years. they grow unbelievably better that way. Rick-thats me with the plant.



I heard Francisco Miranda in Brazil grows all his Cattleya and Laelia without media like you do! My friend who is an AOS Judge told me he has never seem such healthy and amazing plants in his life! Your plant is amazing as well!

:drool::drool::drool:

Paphman910


----------



## W. Beetus (May 17, 2011)

That is an amazing plant!


----------

